# Onkyo NR807 Audyssey question?



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can someone tell me how to switch the Onkyo receiver to the Audyssey DSX listening mode? Trying to get my Front Highs to work with the rest of the 7.1 ch I have.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As I do not have the 807 I can only guess but I thought the you need to use the PLIIz mode to expand the sound to the height channels. Audyssey DSX may also only work on digital sources.


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

I assume you re-ran the Audyssey setup so that it knows about the speakers. 

It appears that the front wide/front high/surround back are mutually exclusive; you cannot run use the front high at the same time as the surround back. Use the SP LAYOUT button on the remote to toggle among them. 

Looking in the manual, it appears you need to be sure to unselect THX for Audyssey DSX to take effect (page 76). 

Bill


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

Tony, Bill, 

Tks. for those details. I toggled thru the options and saw PLIIz mode. And I have not ran thru the Audyssey setup yet. After reading several post it recommends everything be completely silent. Will have to do that on the weekend when kids are out of the house  I didn't know it was either or for the FH or . Looking at the Audyssey PDF file on their website I thought that all speakers could be ran at the same time or at least in combination. This is my first receiver with this many options and I'm trying to learn is as best as possible.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed you have to run the Audyssey Setup before you can engage DSX. At least that is the way it works on my 3007 where none of the Audyssey Options are available until MultEQ is preformed.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

JJ,

Once I run it will it allow all speakers to work in conjunction or will it disable my rear surrounds in order to make the Front Heights work?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
For some reason, I think that the 807 does indeed do that. I would consult your Owners Manual to verify, but I am almost positive that is the case.
JJ


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ran the Audyssey and it picked up all my speakers. I have to play around with it but from 1st run it doesn't play my rears just FH and Surr other than the Front Mains.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The best test to make sure all your speakers are working is select "all channel sterio" and play some music or the radio. All of your speakers should play the music at about the same volume as the fronts.


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> The best test to make sure all your speakers are working is select "all channel sterio" and play some music or the radio. All of your speakers should play the music at about the same volume as the fronts.


Yes, I did that, and all speakers play on All Stereo and at a higher volume than with Audyssey DSX. But when I play a movie and switch to DSX the FH come on but the Rears go off. 

Another question in relation to this. While reading the manual in DSX setup it stated that THX recommends all main speakers be set at 80hz. Well, after running DSX my changed to 40hz Fr 60hz Ctr and 150hz Surr. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

When you ran Audyssey did you place the mic on a small tripod pointing up at ear level and not on the backrest of the sofa? How many positions did you take readings in?


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> When you ran Audyssey did you place the mic on a small tripod pointing up at ear level and not on the backrest of the sofa? How many positions did you take readings in?


I took 5 readings and it showed afterwards that Audyssey recognized all of my speakers including the rears. I used a tripod just as the manual suggested and didn't encounter any errors during setup.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Got to love room acoustics, Audessey is just doing what it thinks is best. 
If you know for sure that your surrounds are capable of going down to 80Hz then you can manually adjust that in the speaker settings menu. 80Hz is what THX recommends and is a good place to go. My mains are capable of going down to 36Hz but I still chose to set them at 80Hz as my sub can handle everything below that without any issues.


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Got to love room acoustics, Audessey is just doing what it thinks is best.
> If you know for sure that your surrounds are capable of going down to 80Hz then you can manually adjust that in the speaker settings menu. 80Hz is what THX recommends and is a good place to go. My mains are capable of going down to 36Hz but I still chose to set them at 80Hz as my sub can handle everything below that without any issues.


The surronds manual states from 80hz-15.000

Any idea why I have to increase the volume in DSX vs the other modes to get the same output volume?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If Audessey set the levels correctly when you have your volume control set to 0db you should be at reference level meaning that movies will play at a nice 75db with peaks of 95db's. This causes confusion with many people who were used to there old receivers running the volume only halfway to get very loud this is not the way things are done now as the level is now looked at as db's not where the volume control is at.


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> If Audessey set the levels correctly when you have your volume control set to 0db you should be at reference level meaning that movies will play at a nice 75db with peaks of 95db's. This causes confusion with many people who were used to there old receivers running the volume only halfway to get very loud this is not the way things are done now as the level is now looked at as db's not where the volume control is at.


That makes sense. 2 more questions? Should Dynamic EQ be on? And my sub is set at 80HZ THZ. It will not let me set it to LFE 60HZ which is where I want it. Do I switch off the LFE on my sub and run it normal or is there a way to change it on the RCVR?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would leave the sub at 80Hz and bring your crossover setting on the mains to 80Hz as well. Remember that the crossover is not a brick wall rather a sloped setting so there will still be information above and below the crossover settings. Do not use the crossover on the sub at all leave it off as the receiver is already doing the job.
Dymamic EQ is helpful if you listen at low volume levels as its boosts the lower frequencies much like the loudness feature did on older receivers of the 70's and 80's but works much better. It can be left on.


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> I would leave the sub at 80Hz and bring your crossover setting on the mains to 80Hz as well. Remember that the crossover is not a brick wall rather a sloped setting so there will still be information above and below the crossover settings. Do not use the crossover on the sub at all leave it off as the receiver is already doing the job.
> Dymamic EQ is helpful if you listen at low volume levels as its boosts the lower frequencies much like the loudness feature did on older receivers of the 70's and 80's but works much better. It can be left on.


Cool, Thanks Tony for all the help....:T Hope I didn't get on your nerves to much, I'm a beginner.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

rambo64 said:


> Hope I didn't get on your nerves to much, I'm a beginner.


no problem, thats what we are here for.


----------

